# How do I add pictures?



## RenoZ (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello all!

Can anybody please tell me, in "BABY TALK," how to add pictures?

I do not seem to be able to get into FAQs today. Also, how do you add smilies? I see that they are shown on the right hand side of the screen and if I click on them I just get the description and not the picture!

Please bear with my crap IT skills. Believe me, the TT driving is a little better!!

Thanks,

Reno


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

You need to upload them to a site first...

http://www.photobucket.com is as good as any...

Then in the message box click the 'Img' box and paste the url from the uploaded photo between the brackets...

Clear as mud...

S


----------



## RenoZ (Jul 11, 2008)

Suge_K said:


> You need to upload them to a site first...
> 
> http://www.photobucket.com is as good as any...
> 
> ...


Thank you, I think that I have got the idea. All I need, is to take photos now and try,

Don't suppose you can answer the question on smilies can you?

Reno


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Yep...

You always see the code...

its computer language...preview the post if unsure

S


----------



## RenoZ (Jul 11, 2008)

S

Thanks, I will master all this yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:

Reno


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Donations gratefully received...

8)

S


----------

